# Used M4 Vs Steinhart



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi,

After a long time away my interest watches has returned (thanks bank balance) and helped by a colleague who has an interest in watches too.

I was always keen on the O&W M4 but can only find examples aborad and import charge would bring them in over Â£300. An alternative would be a Steinhart but my knowledge of these is minimal.

Any thoughts/opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

save up and get both :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,

I have two Steinharts, and to be honest, bang for buck you can't get any better.

They are built to last and look fantastic.

They hold their value well also.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Not owned a steinhart yet but the m4 yep had one of them cracking watch but to be fair a little small for me as Iike chunkier watches , glad I had one but sold mine on the forum a good few months ago to fund a Incoming


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Not had an M4, but got an M5, had it 5 years now and love it


----------



## giokkk67 (Oct 10, 2014)

Badcrumble said:


> Hi,
> 
> After a long time away my interest watches has returned (thanks bank balance) and helped by a colleague who has an interest in watches too.
> 
> ...


Hello Budcrumble,

I've recently bought a Steinhart "Nav B-Uhr 44 automatic" from a friend of mine

The watch is simply stunning, well made with an Eta 2824-2 elaborÃ¨ very accurate, on average lost only 2 seconds per day.

it's really a bang for the buck like all Steinharts.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i had the military (red ostrich strap boy has that one now) and currently a marine 2.

both good bang for the buck as stated - the marine does though have better finish. both in my hands are/were excellent time keepers.

not gone on the steiny (or any other) rolly clones so can't comment there.

o&w were always meant to be budget watches from what i can gather, so ironic that they now have cult status which is pushing prices up.

only seen a few in the metal and they were ok i suppose - but i didnt see any minters or anything close.

on balance unless you want the o&w badge kudos i'd go for the newer steinys.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

The M4 is 38mm while the Steinhart is 42mm.

So which will suit you most depends on whether your wrists are petite or gorilla sized.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

chris.ph said:


> save up and get both :thumbup:


Ha! Good plan! But which one first?

Thanks for all the comments, I think I'll have a good look at the steinys while keeping an eye out for an O&W to scratch that itch, though not if prices are getting silly.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I had an O&W M5 a few years ago (bought it from Roy), very nice watch.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

luddite said:


> The M4 is 38mm while the Steinhart is 42mm.
> 
> So which will suit you most depends on whether your wrists are petite or gorilla sized.


I've got neither of those wrists and love my Ocean 44










So I vote Steinhart, but every choice has to be personal at the of the day.

Good luck with what ever you go for.

:fox:


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

Foxdog said:


> I've got neither of those wrists and love my Ocean 44
> 
> So I vote Steinhart, but every choice has to be personal at the of the day.
> 
> ...


That looks really nice on the wrist. I'm edging towards an 'Ocean vintage military', I like the 'old radium' look. I've only found one O&W M4 for sale at the moment and the cost is similar.

On that basis, I think the Steinhart wins. For the moment. Until I hcange my mind. Probably in 10 minutes.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've got used M4s and M5s, smaller but imho a cut above Steinhart. Better hands, etc. I'm ready to flip them, though, with several Mk II homages in my box getting daily wear.

Search for my past posts, pics will still come up.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> I've got used M4s and M5s, smaller but imho a cut above Steinhart. Better hands, etc. I'm ready to flip them, though, with several Mk II homages in my box getting daily wear.
> 
> Search for my past posts, pics will still come up.


It's a shame that this forum doesn't have the ability to host photos, my trawling found a picture of an O&W with a custom dial?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My pics are hosted on my domain, you need only find my past posts, and the pics should still appear. My M4 (I call it the O&W 5513 homage) was done for WestCoastTime in the US, so has a slightly different dial (red 13 - 24 hour markings), but same great quality. Something like +5 a day, though the manual winding clutch seems broken it auto-winds perfectly. I've enjoyed it as a smaller-profile Subalike to fit under tight cuffs.

Steinharts are fine, though I see posts from time to time of people getting one with clear QC issues. Mine had a tiny fleck of metal floating in it until Duarte Mendoca modded it for me. I should mention my Ocean Black DLC with Omega SM300 hands on it has been a favorite since I got it years ago. Since posting pics of it "milsub style" on US forum(s), I noticed more and more people doing the same with Mk II or other replacement hands, and finally Steinhart intro'ed an Ocean Vintage Military with "antiqued" Super LumiNova. No, I don't claim credit, MoD MilSub style is a perennial favorite. Though I was tempted to get that full-index bezel insert, I felt mine was "done" and left it be. It's glows well, Steinhart doesn't skimp on the Super LumiNova (or didn't in 2009 when I got mine). Compare with a Mk II (which cost double or treble what a Steinhart will), the Steinhart case is far less finished. Compared with the O&Ws I, I'd say Steinhart is at least comparable, but without the legacy and history of the Herr Wajs.


----------



## Badcrumble (Nov 2, 2007)

David, apologies for not thanking you for your reply before now, your post sent me searching the archives for images of your M4 and M5. Your Ocean black DLC really is something to behold (and I'm not keen on black watch cases) and as for the mkII, well... then I started looking at Raven and from then a whole world of 'boutique' manufacturers opened up. The O&W M4 continues to tug at my heart (tough I prefer the handset on your OBDLC). I'll get to handle my first Steinhart in a few days - my boss received an Ocean One for Christmas.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The hands on my OBDLC are Omega, from a SM300, and came on a M5 (ETA 2824 iirc), and fit on the same movement (again, iirc) in the Steinhart. With Steinhart using a new movement, it might work.... Gunther S. might be able to confirm. The Omega hands aren't hard to come by, and not at a princely sum last I looked. Others here could give more expert advice.


----------

